# Sappers kit shop



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Fri, 16 Jun 2000 19:24:23 -0700*
Just a request to any thumper heads out thereor anyone else who knows
Is there an internet site for the sappers kit shop in Gagetown, or a 
postal address.
My old Sapper souvenirs iare fading, need to be replaced soon.
Chimo
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Just a request to any thumper heads out 
thereor
anyone else who knows
Is there an internet site for the 
sappers kit shop
in Gagetown, or a postal address.
My old Sapper souvenirs iare fading, 
need to be
replaced soon.
Chimo
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"S. Brent Warne" <sbw@netidea.com>* on *Fri, 16 Jun 2000 19:51:16 -0700*
Dave
The CFSME Kit Shop can be contacted at.
                 Canadian Forces School of Military Engineering
                         Canadian Forces Base Gagetown
                          PO Box 17000 Station Forces
                           Oromocto, NB. E2V 4J5
                         ATTN: Cpl Mortlock Kit Shop
                        Phone: 506 422- 2000 local 1942
                              Fax: 506 432-1220
-----Original Message-----
From:dave [SMTP:dave.newcombe@home.com]
Sent:Friday, June 16, 2000 7:24 PM
To:army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject:Sappers kit shop
Just a request to any thumper heads out thereor anyone else who knows
Is there an internet site for the sappers kit shop in Gagetown, or a postal address.
My old Sapper souvenirs iare fading, need to be replaced soon.
Chimo
 > 
eJ8 IhICAQaQCAAEAAAAAAABAAEAAQeQBgAIAAAA5AQAAAAAAADoAAEIgAcAGAAAAElQTS5NaWNy
b3NvZnQgTWFpbC5Ob3RlADEIAQ2ABAACAAAAAgACAAEEkAYAtAEAAAEAAAAQAAAAAwAAMAIAAAAL
AA8OAAAAAAIB/w8BAAAASwAAAAAAAACBKx kvqMQGZ1uAN0BD1QCAAAAAGFybXlAY2lwaGVybG9n
aWMub24uY2EAU01UUABhcm15QGNpcGhlcmxvZ2ljLm9uLmNhAAAeAAIwAQAAAAUAAABTTVRQAAAA
AB4AAzABAAAAFwAAAGFybXlAY2lwaGVybG9naWMub24uY2EAAAMAFQwBAAAAAwD DwYAAAAeAAEw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 3DVfQ6sR1IDV
REVTVAAAAAAeAB4MAQAAAAUAAABTTVRQAAAAAB4AHwwBAAAAEAAAAHNid0BuZXRpZGVhLmNvbQAD
AAYQEMydBwMABxAjAgAAHgAIEAEAAABlAAAAREFWRVRIRUNGU01FS0lUU0hPUENBTkJFQ09OVEFD
VEVEQVRDQU5BRElBTkZPUkNFU1NDSE9PTE9GTUlMSVRBUllFTkdJTkVFUklOR0NBTkFESUFORk9S
Q0VTQkFTRUdBR0VUTwAAAAACAQkQAQAAAD8DAAA7AwAAIAUAAExaRnVM/m adwAKAQMB9yACpAPj
AgBjgmgKwHNldDAgBxOHAoMAUA72cHJxMg/2Jn0KgAjIIDsJbzI1ZjUCgAqBdWMAUAsDYwMAQQtg
bmcxMDMzwQumIERhdmUKogqEAQqAVGhlIENGUyBNRSBLaQVAU2jQb3AgYwORYheABaALAjAA0HQJ
gCBhdC6VFqogGp5DAHBhZAcwVQOgRgWwYweRUw9wb/EG8CBvZgXQAxAYEArA HkgRRVwC4AJ4AUQ
FXBPGd8fjxt/BCBCYQ wIMhHYWcPwG93C5AenxMjvyPxUE8hwG94IDgxNzAlkAYAAZB0aV8CIBwl
Iq8nvygTTwNhb0kZUG8sB7BCLh3AMuBWIDRKNSa/K38rseBBVFROOheQC1AF0EMJEQkAY2sgKBgG
KT8qfy fJOEYUB4QLQAoNQgwNikqMDIyLSDfAdAloS2hB0AlYDkxoC6fozPvNHZGYXgxJzMxwD4x
MbABQBa5CvQdYDM2fwFAFRA2oQNgGWAZUBCEMdg2IC05cikgaR3xMnH6TQeQcyIxOXMWpjiENqPL
CzE4hmk2YDQ0AUAdYNwxOCWQDME9E2IcIANhKjoMg2IP4GQWcSBbURfAVFA6PzIuHhB3swWgBtBl
QBhQB4AuQGF XRalPkAGYAIwPqc YGllPzB5KaBKdR4QJWA2QymgMfM3OjI0JPBNGUFXVG8 pwrA
bXlANmMFIBdwcgkAHfBjLosCIEEAYUFYdWJqOLGzPqcGEHBwBJAEIGsYEb5zGFE7HzwqN9QVUjQV
kC8qYAu2FrNDMHMFQGEgvQlwcQpQTWEiYBmQbh2w0HRodW1I4SAXcBvQzwQgCGBOEUZBZSgFsU5h
0TDxIGVsIfF3GFBJIOpuInBzLoVJBCBPw05R/iALgBlgBKAPwElgGBAXgP8CEAXAT8FJYEjNUsEi
FymgcVAiIHBvTWAycRvQZPcJcAQQGcVNHbAG8BmASLR/SWAIYBaAAwBJAQcwUnFm/xvRFXApoB4R
GYBOMRjRCXA/C1EcYBmAWJBG0RakQ2jlB3BvM0U8PBwgAxAxEYcswSWRPYAuaHRtAyBcPj4K4wqA
EgEAXvAAAwAQEAAAAAADABEQAgAAAAMAgBD/////QAAHMCArob4G2L8BQAAIMCArob4G2L8BAwAB
gAggBgAAAAAAwAAAAAAAAEYAAAAAUoUAALcNAAAeAAKACCAGAAAAAADAAAAAAAAARgAAAABUhQAA
AQAAAAQAAAA4LjAAAwADgAggBgAAAAAAwAAAAAAAAEYAAAAAAYUAAAAAAAALAASACCAGAAAAAADA
AAAAAAAARgAAAAADhQAAAAAAAAsABYAIIAYAAAAAAMAAAAAAAABGAAAAAA6FAAAAAAAAAwAGgAgg
BgAAAAAAwAAAAAAAAEYAAAAAEIUAAAAAAAADAAeACCAGAAAAAADAAAAAAAAARgAAAAARhQAAAAAA
AAMACIAIIAYAAAAAAMAAAAAAAABGAAAAABiFAAAAAAAAHgAJgAggBgAAAAAAwAAAAAAAAEYAAAAA
NoUAAAEAAAABAAAAAAAAAB4ACoAIIAYAAAAAAMAAAAAAAABGAAAAADeFAAABAAAAAQAAAAAAAAAe
AAuACCAGAAAAAADAAAAAAAAARgAAAAA4hQAAAQAAAAEAAAAAAAAAHgA9AAEAAAAFAAAAUkU6IAAA
AAADAA00/TcAABBs
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Fri, 16 Jun 2000 22:09:08 -0700*
Much thanks to you, Brent
Chimo 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

